# LR/Mogrify at version 2.0



## Victoria Bampton

I know Tim's a member here, and will no doubt wander past this thread and add his own thoughts, but I've just install his LR/Mogrify plugin, and felt it definitely deserved bumping back to everyone's attention.  

Quoting from Tim's website, he says 





> "The plugin provides an easy to use interface onto several of Mogrify's features, such as *advanced resizing* options,          *sharpening after resize*, *colourspace conversion*, overlaying *graphical watermarks* and putting *borders* around your images.           To improve your workflow options, the plugin also offers an *FTP option*."



I'd heard about it a few weeks ago, but didn't have time to install at the time.  The installation of ImageMagick looked a little complicated to start with, but was actually way easier than it sounded.  If you've never heard of MacPorts, just use the prebuilt binary.  I almost gave up after the MacPorts installation failed twice... :roll:

Biggest benefit for me will be the ICC conversion, watermarking and borders automatically being applied on export, without tying up Photoshop.  This is one plug-in I'd highly recommend taking a close look at, and definitely worth a donation for Tim's hard work.


----------



## Tim Armes

Hi Victoria,

Thanks for the plug.  I wasn't expecting the plug-in to be this popular, but it's certainly received it's share of downloads, and I'm often getting new requests for interesting features.

Regards,

Tim


----------



## Tim Armes

*2.1*

Oh, and in case anyone missed it, version 2.1 adds several things, including textual overlays which can access the photo's metadata, saturation and brightness sliders and multiple renditions of the watermark.

Tim


----------



## Victoria Bampton

2.1 already?!  Nice job!  I've posted on another forum I frequent regularly too - I'm well impressed with how it works.  Few things I've been puzzling over with the watermark sizing, but I'll get back to you on that!


----------



## mantra

Tim Armes said:


> Oh, and in case anyone missed it, version 2.1 adds several things, including textual overlays which can access the photo's metadata, saturation and brightness sliders and multiple renditions of the watermark.
> 
> Tim



can somebody tell about the limit of the not paid version?
can export only 1' photos and after should i buy it?
or can export only 1' photos at once , and other 1' photos at once?

thanks


----------



## Victoria Bampton

mantra said:


> or can export only 1' photos at once , and other 1' photos at once?



This one's right Giovanni.  

Definitely worth a donation though, and they you can export as many as you like at once.


----------



## Tim Armes

Version 2.2' is up.

Text annotations can now be oriented vertically.
Both annotations and watermarks can be inset from the edges of the image by a definable number of pixels.

This should allow you to position text exactly within a border. There's an example at the bottom of my LR/Mogrify page:

http://www.timothyarmes.com/lrmogrify.php

There are also a couple of bug fixes.


----------



## mantra

Tim Armes said:


> Version 2.2' is up.
> 
> Text annotations can now be oriented vertically.
> Both annotations and watermarks can be inset from the edges of the image by a definable number of pixels.
> 
> This should allow you to position text exactly within a border. There's an example at the bottom of my LR/Mogrify page:
> 
> http://www.timothyarmes.com/lrmogrify.php
> 
> There are also a couple of bug fixes.



sorry my question , this is off topic
but did u reck, consider a exif tool plugins , it's a very very powerful program
http://www.sno.phy.queensu.ca/~phil/exiftool/

at last a simple gui with a blank space so we can add the command lines


----------



## Tim Armes

Hi Mantra,

It's feasible, but I'm not sure what sort of things you'd like to do with it.  Can you give some concrete examples?

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## Steve Holmes

I finally had the time to dive into this, and I must say, I am impressed. I had to give MacPorts a few tries (setting my terminal variables finally did it), but now that I've got it working, I'm really liking it. It's great to have more sharpening, border and overlay options.

Nice work! This one is definitely worth checking out.


----------



## Sean McCormack

Tim,
The problem with donationware, is that you never know how much to give. It would be nice if you gave say a happiness scale


----------



## Tim Armes

Hi Sean,

It's not worth the same amount to everyone, so I leave each person to decide for themselves.  Are they professional or amateur?  Does it save them a lot or a little time?  Are they loaded or a starving student?   Do they need support?  Do they need a new feature?  etc...

This way it's fair to everyone.

Tim


----------



## Denis de Gannes

The plugin requires the install of ImageMagick which in turn requires "Microsoft Visual Studio IDE". I am running Win xp where do I find Visual Studio??
OK got the program installed and also ImageMagick just have to get the program changed from Limited edition having made a donation earlier. 

Everything is fine now fully up and running.


----------



## rene1879

Once I've donated the software I will receive all further updates or not? In the last 8 days there were 9 updates!


----------



## Tim Armes

Rene,

All future updates are free, of course.

Tim


----------



## hoddo

*You all..*

make me feel like a dullard.  

I have installed the plugin, need to donate shortly for the additional upload capability.  Anyway, Tim says on his site that I also need to download something from Image Magic but I can't figure out what I need to download and where I need to put it when I do - on my pc that is.  I'm running Win XPPro.

This all sounds great for me to upload images to Alamy, but until I can get my 'Brain NOT the size of a planet' to work, I'm halted.

Help anyone please?  And just for the road, please keep the replies of a none technical nature for I am stooopid!

Thanks


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Go on then, let's try real easy.  

1.  Install this: http://www.imagemagick.org/download/binaries/ImageMagick-6.3.7-9-Q16-windows-dll.exe

2.  Make sure you installed the latest version of the LR/Mogrify plug-in as Tim's updating quicker than I can keep up! 

3.  Restart LR.

4.  Nope, there is no number 4.


----------



## DonRicklin

Victoria, do you have such a step by step for Mac(intel) via MacPort. I have installed Mac port but I'm at a loss as to which of a plethora of ImageMagic Downloads is the right one to DL and the what?



Don


----------



## hoddo

*A-haa*

Right got that now then - told I was a few bits short of intelligent! - it's asking me for the path of Mogrify Application - oh the questions, so many questions.

Then it has the audacity to ask two more questions, Tim damn you!, Parameters for start and the end.


----------



## Brad Snyder

hoddo;59'4 said:
			
		

> - it's asking me for the path of Mogrify Application - oh the questions, so many questions.


Path is probably something on the order of:

C:\Program Files\ImageMagick-6.3.7-??\

where the ? depends on the IM version you downloaded. Anyway, it's the path where mogrify.exe lives.

I don't remember what the start/end parameters are about. Any more detail than that?

....brad s


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Don, I tried the MacPort install, and rapidly gave up!!!  I'm not usually beaten by computer stuff but...!  Try the binary release http://www.imagemagick.org/script/binary-releases.php#macosx


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Tim, if WE'RE all getting this confused, it might be worth writing up a nice idiot's guide with pretty step-by-step screenshots!


----------



## hoddo

*OK, so...*

Plugin installed, ImageMagik installed (thanks Victoria) but one I've played with the export settings a Dos prompt appears (C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmd.exe , the image appears in the folder I told it to export to but...

the image is way smaller than I requested and when I close the dos prompt I get the following error appearing...

Failed to run Mogrify, aborting export

The message goes on to say that the mogrify.exe failed to run with the following command line (shortened by the way)

Crogram Files\Imagemagick-6.3.7-Q16\mogrify.exe - virtual pixel mirror etc., etc., etc


----------



## Sean McCormack

I know for the Mac, I needed to have X11 installed. I had it on my iMac anyway, but had to get it for the Macbook Pro. Windows also needs a specific code system installed, I can't remember off hand which it is, but Tim might weigh in on it.


----------



## Sean McCormack

Actually Denis mentions it in a previous post: Microsoft Visual Studio IDE


----------



## Victoria Bampton

I know Tim's a member here, and will no doubt wander past this thread and add his own thoughts, but I've just install his LR/Mogrify plugin, and felt it definitely deserved bumping back to everyone's attention.  

Quoting from Tim's website, he says 





> "The plugin provides an easy to use interface onto several of Mogrify's features, such as *advanced resizing* options,          *sharpening after resize*, *colourspace conversion*, overlaying *graphical watermarks* and putting *borders* around your images.           To improve your workflow options, the plugin also offers an *FTP option*."



I'd heard about it a few weeks ago, but didn't have time to install at the time.  The installation of ImageMagick looked a little complicated to start with, but was actually way easier than it sounded.  If you've never heard of MacPorts, just use the prebuilt binary.  I almost gave up after the MacPorts installation failed twice... :roll:

Biggest benefit for me will be the ICC conversion, watermarking and borders automatically being applied on export, without tying up Photoshop.  This is one plug-in I'd highly recommend taking a close look at, and definitely worth a donation for Tim's hard work.


----------



## hoddo

*Whoa!*

I'm getting really muddled with this - all my fault.

Firstly I couldn't get the Mogrify plug in to work then with guidance it appears to work.  However, I've just 'played' with it and exported a pic that I wanted to be 6' meg tiff and it generated a file that is actually 361 megs.  Yowza!

What am I missing other than a healthy dose of brain cells.


----------



## Tim Armes

Woooah.  You're all getting confused.  Let's take one step at a time.

Mac Users:

Installing via MacPorts is not that hard.  

1) Install the developer tools from the Mac OS DVD, if you haven't already done so
2) If X11 is an option, then install that too
3) Install Mac ports 
4) Open a terminal window
5) Type "sudo port selfupdate" to make sure that MacPorts is up to date
6) Type "sudo port install ImageMagick +lcms" into a terminal window.

PC users:

You do not need Visual Studio!  If you do then you've probably downloaded the source distribution rather than the binary.

Hoddo:

What did you do to get a 6'M tiff?  You should ask be resizing to 2' MPixels.  It seems that you resized to 12' MPixels.

Tim


----------



## Denis de Gannes

*Morgrify install*



Sean McCormack said:


> Actually Denis mentions it in a previous post: Microsoft Visual Studio IDE



Yes I did mention this when I was trying to install but I eventually used the self install binary file. Its a very simple install.


----------



## DonRicklin

Tim, but which of the scads of Mac Downloads of ImageMagic do you download? 

And where do you put it before doing #5?

Don


----------



## hoddo

Tim, here's what I did...

1. Under File Settings I selected Tiff - None
2. Under Image Settings - Adobe RGB / 8 bits / 3''ppi
3. Under Mogrify Images Processing Options - Resize to Fit / Total No. of Pixels / 6' Mpixels / Cubic
4. Under format - Tiff / none / 8 bits
5. Added a border

and that's it.  The file ended up being enormous!  Guess I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## Mark Sirota

So let me be sure I understand -- you created a 6' megapixel uncompressed TIFF, and you're surprised that it's huge?


----------



## Tim Armes

DonRicklin said:


> Tim, but which of the scads of Mac Downloads of ImageMagic do you download?
> 
> And where do you put it before doing #5?
> 
> Don



if you're installing via MacPorts you don't download ImageMagick.  All you do (after installing MacPorts) is type

sudo port install ImageMagick +lcms

into a terminal window.


----------



## Tim Armes

hoddo said:


> Tim, here's what I did...
> 
> 1. Under File Settings I selected Tiff - None
> 2. Under Image Settings - Adobe RGB / 8 bits / 3''ppi
> 3. Under Mogrify Images Processing Options - Resize to Fit / Total No. of Pixels / 6' Mpixels / Cubic
> 4. Under format - Tiff / none / 8 bits
> 5. Added a border
> 
> and that's it.  The file ended up being enormous!  Guess I'm doing something wrong.



Yes, you are 

6'MPixels not not equal 6'Mb.  Each pixel takes up 3 bytes!

You need to ask for a 2'MPixel file.

Tim


----------



## DonRicklin

Tim Armes said:


> if you're installing via MacPorts you don't download ImageMagick.  All you do (after installing MacPorts) is type
> 
> sudo port install ImageMagick +lcms
> 
> into a terminal window.


No wonder I was so confused! Thanks.
Don


----------



## Victoria Bampton

I had trouble getting MacPorts to even finish the installation Tim.  Any ideas why?  I'll give it another shot in a couple of weeks when my MP arrives.


----------



## hoddo

Thanks Tim - yes I was getting confused.

By the way, can you explain how the sharpening function works please?  I'm unsure how to optimise this tool for resizing either up or down.

Thanks


----------



## Tim Armes

Nope.  That's an ImageMagick question...

There's a link on my FAQ that explains how the mogrify sharpening works.

Tim


----------



## hoddo

*Faq*

Hi Tim,

OK but I can't see where on your site is a FAQ area...can you show me please?


----------



## Steve Holmes

Victoria Bampton said:


> I had trouble getting MacPorts to even finish the installation Tim.  Any ideas why?  I'll give it another shot in a couple of weeks when my MP arrives.



Hi Victoria,

I may have had the same problem you are having. I thought MacPorts never installed, but my shell variables were never set, so it didn't work. I think this was supposed to happen during the installation of MacPorts, but whenever I enter "port" into the terminal, it said command not found. Following these directions from the Mac Ports guide (http://guide.macports.org/) did it for me. 

Hope this helps!

-Steve


*2.4. Set the Bash Shell*

The MacPorts installer (from Mac OS X package or source) places a     .profile file in your home directory (view files with     a dot using *ls -a*). The contents of the     ~/.profile adds the MacPorts paths in front of the     standard Unix paths for the default Bash shell so that MacPorts libraries     will take precedence over vendor-supplied libraries if both are     present.
The path statement in the MacPorts-installed .profile is set as     shown.
export PATH=/opt/local/bin:/opt/local/sbin:$PATHYou must add this DISPLAY variable for     X11.
export DISPLAY=:'.'Add the EDITOR variable to use your favorite text     editor. A complete ~/.profile file with the added     variables is shown below.
export PATH=/opt/local/bin:/opt/local/sbin:$PATH
export DISPLAY=:'.'
export EDITOR=/usr/bin/pico
Changes to ~/.profile do not take effect until     a new terminal session is opened. Type *env* in the     terminal to verify the current environment settings. Example output of     *env* is below.
TERM_PROGRAM=Apple_Terminal
TERM=xterm-color
SHELL=/bin/bash
TERM_PROGRAM_VERSION=133
USER=joebob
__CF_USER_TEXT_ENCODING='x1FC:':'
PATH=/opt/local/bin:/opt/local/sbin:/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin
PWD=/Users/joebob
EDITOR=/usr/bin/pico
SHLVL=1
HOME=/Users/joebob
LOGNAME=joebob
DISPLAY=:'.'
SECURITYSESSIONID=b'cea'
_=/usr/bin/env*Note*

If you have either a .bash_login or a       .bash_profile file in your home directory, they may       take precedence over .profile. You may either       remove the previously used file, or add the contents of       .profile to it.


----------



## Steve Holmes

Tim Armes said:


> Installing via MacPorts is not that hard.
> 
> 3) Install Mac ports



I think this is the step that some folks are having trouble with. The disk image didn't complete all of the steps for me. Perhaps some troubleshooting for installing MacPorts might help.


----------



## Mark Sirota

Given all the trouble people are having with macports, perhaps installing imagemagick by itself is easier!


----------



## Steve Holmes

This is what made me persist until I got Macports to work:



> Note that the binary distrubtion of ImageMagick has limited font rendering abilities (for annotations) and can't convert colourspaces. The MacPorts installation is therefore preferred.


----------



## Brad Snyder

Wow, what is this? The one time in 2,336,859,564 cases, that something is easier on Windows than Mac? Restores my faith in spaghetti code ...:roll:

...brad s


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Thanks Steve.  My MP should be here on the 29th, so I'll give it a shot on that one.  The other install option worked for me much more easily, but it feels untidy!


----------



## DonRicklin

Tim Armes said:


> if you're installing via MacPorts you don't download ImageMagick.  All you do (after installing MacPorts) is type
> 
> sudo port install ImageMagick +lcms
> 
> into a terminal window.


Tim,
I installed MacPorts. I opened a terminal window. I copied an pasted  *sudo port install ImageMagick +lcms *and got back: *sudo: port: command not found*.

Now what?

Don


----------



## Steve Holmes

Don,

Did you see my previous post about setting your shell variables? I was experiencing the same thing until I did this. 

-Steve


----------



## Tim Armes

DonRicklin said:


> Tim,
> I installed MacPorts. I opened a terminal window. I copied an pasted  *sudo port install ImageMagick +lcms *and got back: *sudo: port: command not found*.
> 
> Now what?
> 
> Don



Hi Don,

I'm not sure why it isn't working.  However, I've just seen that there's a new GUI for MacPorts that may make life easier:

http://porticus.alittledrop.com/index.html

Tim


----------



## Steve Holmes

The GUI looks interesting, but if you still want to try the command line, here's something to check. If something like this command works (I'm not on front of my system right now, but I think this is the install path):

sudo /opt/local/bin/port 

but this one doesn't:

sudo port

Then you need to set your shell variables because the install of macports didn't do this correctly.


----------



## DonRicklin

Steve, X11 is installed, by default on Leopard. Do I really need to install XCode (2 hour 1.2 GB download) to run MacPorts? Or do I just set the Path as you describe in terminal?

I don't have much to do with Terminal, normally.

Don


----------



## Steve Holmes

Yes, you do need to install xcode. You don't need to DL it if you have your Leopard DVD; it's included on it.

Tim listed the install steps on page three of this thread. I had to add the shell variable step (between steps 4 and 5) to get it to work. It's a bit more like a Linux install but well worth it in the end.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

I know Tim's a member here, and will no doubt wander past this thread and add his own thoughts, but I've just install his LR/Mogrify plugin, and felt it definitely deserved bumping back to everyone's attention.  

Quoting from Tim's website, he says 





> "The plugin provides an easy to use interface onto several of Mogrify's features, such as *advanced resizing* options,          *sharpening after resize*, *colourspace conversion*, overlaying *graphical watermarks* and putting *borders* around your images.           To improve your workflow options, the plugin also offers an *FTP option*."



I'd heard about it a few weeks ago, but didn't have time to install at the time.  The installation of ImageMagick looked a little complicated to start with, but was actually way easier than it sounded.  If you've never heard of MacPorts, just use the prebuilt binary.  I almost gave up after the MacPorts installation failed twice... :roll:

Biggest benefit for me will be the ICC conversion, watermarking and borders automatically being applied on export, without tying up Photoshop.  This is one plug-in I'd highly recommend taking a close look at, and definitely worth a donation for Tim's hard work.


----------



## DonRicklin

Found it. Much better than waiting another hr for the dl! I'll keep my progress posted. Might help others. 

Don


----------



## Rob Sylvan

The imagemagick install on XP was a snap following Tim's advice. Thanks!

I found these instructions extremely helpful on Leopard:



Tim Armes said:


> 1) Install the developer tools from the Mac OS DVD, if you haven't already done so
> 2) If X11 is an option, then install that too
> 3) Install Mac ports
> 4) Open a terminal window
> 5) Type "sudo port selfupdate" to make sure that MacPorts is up to date
> 6) Type "sudo port install ImageMagick +lcms" into a terminal window.
> 
> Tim



However, when I got to step 5 I ran into the same issue as others, and owe a debt of gratitude to my fellow Granite Stater *Steve Holmes* (thanks Steve!) for the Bash Shell tip.

I'm a novice with command line stuff, so after a little Googling I came across a solution which worked for me:

- open Terminal
- type

vi .bash_profile

- hit o to add a new line
- paste

export PATH=$PATH:/opt/local/bin
export MANPATH=$MANPATH:/opt/local/share/man
export INFOPATH=$INFOPATH:/opt/local/share/info

- hit esc to end editing and hold shift and hit zz to save
- quit Terminal
- restart Terminal and proceed with Step 5 above

ImageMagic took a few minutes to install, but once complete putting the plugin in the Modules folder and restarting Lightroom had me running Mogrify. Whew.

Thanks to all, hope this bit helps the next person.


----------



## Steve Holmes

Hi Rob,

Glad it worked for you. Good idea to give step by step instructions to add the sell variables. I'm sure that will help folks that don't have experience working with the terminal and text editors.

-Steve

P.S. Where in NH do you live?


----------



## Rob Sylvan

I'm over in the Seacoast (Newmarket).


----------



## Tim Armes

Steve Holmes;65'9 said:
			
		

> Hi Rob,
> 
> Glad it worked for you. Good idea to give step by step instructions to add the sell variables. I'm sure that will help folks that don't have experience working with the terminal and text editors.



I don't know what's going on here, it shouldn't be that complicated, just install the MacPorts package and it should be done.  Here's what the MacPorts guide says:

               The "postflight" script bundled with our "pkg" installer is               run by Apple's Installer.app after MacPorts is installed, in order               to setup a MacPorts-compatible shell environment by editing the appropriate               shell configuration file (which is properly backed up if necessary               with an "mpsaved_$timestamp" suffix before proceeding):               
The "/opt/local/bin" & "/opt/local/sbin" paths are                     added to the PATH variable if not already there, in order to                     find MacPorts-installed programs.
The "/opt/local/share/man" path is added to the MANPATH                     variable if and only if:                     
it already exists;
its value is not empty;
the MacPorts path is not already in it;
its value does not contain empty components, such                           as "/usr/share/man:", ":/usr/share/man" or                           "/usr/share/man::/usr/X11R6/man".


So the path is already updated.

It's all explained in detail here:  http://guide.macports.org/

Tim


----------



## Steve Holmes

Reading this guide was what originally clued me in that something went wrong. Macports installs fine, but the postflight script doesn't seem to work.


----------



## Rob Sylvan

That was my experience as well, the macports install was no problem. It was when I tried to run the selfupdate that I got:

*sudo: port: command not found*

Not sure what happened with the postflight script. Everything appeared to go fine with the install up to that point.


----------



## Steve Holmes

Could you describe the steps you took to instal it?


----------



## Brad Snyder

Winston said:


> Sure.
> 
> 5. In the next window I specified the location of the "mogrify" application as "C:\Program Files\ImageMagick-6.3.8-Q16\imdisplay.exe".



I think the proper file is  C:\Program........\mogrify.exe

At least that's how my *functioning* install is set up.

HTH

......brad s


----------



## Denis de Gannes

Brad Snyder said:


> I think the proper file is  C:\Program........\mogrify.exe
> 
> At least that's how my *functioning* install is set up.
> 
> HTH
> 
> ......brad s


Yes Brad I also have it the way you indicate.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Rob & Steve, fantastic instructions!  

There's one crucial bit you missed for the uninitiated among us (myself included)....... *once you've typed those things, it'll look like it's not doing anything for ages, but just be patient until it carries on typing by itself! :roll:*


----------



## Steve Holmes

Victoria Bampton said:


> Rob & Steve, fantastic instructions!
> 
> There's one crucial bit you missed for the uninitiated among us (myself included)....... *once you've typed those things, it'll look like it's not doing anything for ages, but just be patient until it carries on typing by itself! :roll:*



Do you mean there is a delay while typing in the terminal, or a delay in the install of Image Magick?

At any rate, did you get Macports and Image Magick installed successfully?


----------



## Victoria Bampton

I meant having typed the blurb you listed, the rest of the window remained white for ages and I initially assumed it hadn't worked, went to make a cup of tea, and came back to find it had carried on after all!

So yes, MacPorts installed properly, and I haven't had chance to install the Mogrify plugin to check the rest yet, but it's looking promising!  Thanks guys!


----------



## Rob Sylvan

Serves as a good reminder that when things don't seem right that a cup of tea might be in order.


----------



## Steve Holmes

Tea is always a good solution  I've haven't seen this install problem with MacPorts documented anywhere, but hopefully a future release will fix this and make it all easier. I wonder if it's just a Leopard issue?


----------



## eesparx

WOW, very cool plug-in!  Now, I just have to figure out donation amount.  Thank you Tim.


----------



## Tim Armes

Brad Snyder said:


> Wow, what is this? The one time in 2,336,859,564 cases, that something is easier on Windows than Mac? Restores my faith in spaghetti code ...:roll:



Not any more 

Version 3.5' includes a Mac version of ImageMagick. 

Tim


----------



## Aleksiej

Tim Armes said:


> Hi Sean,
> 
> It's not worth the same amount to everyone, so I leave each person to decide for themselves.  Are they professional or amateur?  Does it save them a lot or a little time?  Are they loaded or a starving student?   Do they need support?  Do they need a new feature?  etc...
> 
> This way it's fair to everyone.
> 
> Tim



No, it is not I have no credit card and PayPal and I do not want to have.
Several friends can help sometimes, but it is problem, when I lost my instalation.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Aleksiej said:


> No, it is not I have no credit card and PayPal and I do not want to have.
> Several friends can help sometimes, but it is problem, when I lost my instalation.



What are you suggesting then Aleksiej?  People deserve to be paid for their work.


----------



## Brad Snyder

Victoria, in another thread Aleksie states that he had previously obtained the full LRM version (presumably by donating) and lost both it and the re-download access while experimenting with it.  At least that's how I read his other post. I didn't post, because I figured that eventually Tim would see it, and take whatever steps he felt correct in the situation (if any).

Aleksie, if indeed you donated to Tim in the past, have you followed up with him concerning your lost access?


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Ah, thanks for clarifying Brad.  I'm definitely a bit behind this week!


----------



## ijeffrey

I'm eager to try Tim's LR2/Mogrify plugin, but can't find the necessary ImageMagick binary.  The ImageMagick HTTP and FTP servers appear to be out of action.  Does anyone know where I can get a copy of the latest Windows binary?

Thanks,
Iain


----------



## Brad Snyder

I didn't have any trouble starting a d/l from 

Source Forge

Scroll down and expand the list to find the binary installation packages. 
Caveat, I didn't let the d/l run thru to completion, but it started fine.


----------



## ijeffrey

Thanks Brad.  I had already looked at Source Forge, but could only find the source files... not the binaries.  Last time I tried to compile it went horribly wrong.  I'm trying to keep it simple, hence the desire to find the Windows Binary.

Thanks,
Iain


----------



## Brad Snyder

Those binaries are there at Source Forge. See Attached screenshot, you kind of have to dig a little to see them.

In the meantime, if you have a public FTP or something that'll handle a 9MB file, I can shoot you the windows install package.

Oops, screen shot coming, OK, now it's attached.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

I know Tim's a member here, and will no doubt wander past this thread and add his own thoughts, but I've just install his LR/Mogrify plugin, and felt it definitely deserved bumping back to everyone's attention.  

Quoting from Tim's website, he says 





> "The plugin provides an easy to use interface onto several of Mogrify's features, such as *advanced resizing* options,          *sharpening after resize*, *colourspace conversion*, overlaying *graphical watermarks* and putting *borders* around your images.           To improve your workflow options, the plugin also offers an *FTP option*."



I'd heard about it a few weeks ago, but didn't have time to install at the time.  The installation of ImageMagick looked a little complicated to start with, but was actually way easier than it sounded.  If you've never heard of MacPorts, just use the prebuilt binary.  I almost gave up after the MacPorts installation failed twice... :roll:

Biggest benefit for me will be the ICC conversion, watermarking and borders automatically being applied on export, without tying up Photoshop.  This is one plug-in I'd highly recommend taking a close look at, and definitely worth a donation for Tim's hard work.


----------



## Mark Sirota

Or if you're on a Mac, LR/Mogrify ships with the required binary.

_[Oh, never mind.  Now I see your signature, which includes your operating system.]_


----------



## ijeffrey

Brad... thanks for helping me open my eyes.  I would swear that when I looked earlier, I didn't see the binaries - just the source code.    Guess I must have had only one eye open.  Anyway, I found the file and have downloaded it now.  I will install in the morning and have a play about.  Once again, many thanks.

Iain


----------



## Aleksiej

I have found german translation in file TranslatedStrings_de.txt in LR2Mogrify.lrplugin folder.
I have prepared my own translation in my language TranslatedStrings_pl.txt - and now I have new problem - how to tell LR2/Mogrify to become new one in my language?
Any ideas? - because it's looks like older LR/Mogrify is working in my LR2 beta, and I have seen this text now "LR/Mogrify version 3.9' (Unrestricted version) by Timothy Armes" (is it normal?). I have seen two plugins in Plugin menager: LR/Mogrify and LR2/Mogrify. When I disable LR/Mogrify - new LR2/Mogrify disappear from the window of LR plugins. When I enable - I think, old LR/Mogrify is only one working.
It was very strange for me, because in german translation I have found a lot of options I have never seen in LR/Mogrify, f.i. with editor exif and metadata of photos. 

*How to activate other languages in LR2/Mogrify* in LR2.' beta - and how to activate LR2/Mogrify (I think - old LR/Mogrify is working only in my both version LR 1.4.1 and LR 2.' or.... LR2/Mogrify looks like old version?)?


----------



## MMarz

Victoria Bampton said:


> Go on then, let's try real easy.
> 
> 1.  Install this: http://www.imagemagick.org/download/binaries/ImageMagick-6.3.7-9-Q16-windows-dll.exe
> 
> 2.  Make sure you installed the latest version of the LR/Mogrify plug-in as Tim's updating quicker than I can keep up!
> 
> 3.  Restart LR.
> 
> 4.  Nope, there is no number 4.



Victoria, one also needs to do the Mogrify Configuration inside the Export dialog in LR, which is where I am stumped.  I had no problem on LR v1.41, and after donating I made great use of the Mogrify features..but with LR v2.', and all the ImageMagick & Mogrify installed properly, I can't find the mogrify.exe file in order to configure in the export option...


----------



## medic583

Brad Snyder;59'6 said:
			
		

> Path is probably something on the order of:
> 
> C:\Program Files\ImageMagick-6.3.7-??\
> 
> where the ? depends on the IM version you downloaded. Anyway, it's the path where mogrify.exe lives.
> 
> I don't remember what the start/end parameters are about. Any more detail than that?
> 
> ....brad s



Thanks Brad... ya just made my day.  :cheesy:

I decided it was about time I gave this progie a shot on my old XP Pro machine and couldn't get it to work for the life of me.  

I downloaded the Windows Binary Release of Image Magick (ImageMagick-6.4.2-8-Q16-windows-dll) file, I downloaded the latest version of LR/Mogrify for Lightroom 2, created the module/plugin folder... and it kept on giving me an error when exporting.  

I read all the information on installation on both sites ... and never even thought of looking in the ImageMagick folder (as I have no idea how the two work together) just assumed it would be one of the files in the LR/Morgify folder (and there was no information to the contrary, except your post here).

Wahoo... love this plugin now that it works, thank you soo much


----------



## Brad Snyder

medic. glad we could help, Welcome to LR Forums.


----------



## topanga

Thank you Tim for a wonderful plug-in. It speeds up my work flow to my web site considerably. I have made a donation, received the plug-in after the fact, and recommend this plug-in to Window users.

Best,
Darr


----------



## pjamedia

Tim,

I've noticed a bug in the Mogrify plugin - well I'm kind of assuming its a bug - it may be just a consequence of shelling out to an external processor.

If I'm exporting a bunch of images and cancel the export job in LR part way through, then as far as LR is concerned the job is no more, but the images keep getting added to the export directory, so they are still being processed. If I don't include any of the Mogrify tasks in the export then this doesn't happen with the regular Adobe export - it just stops creating exports at the point of cancellation.

Any comments/ideas?
Thanks in advance, Paul A


----------



## stasber

I've noticed the same Paul - but I think, because of the way LR/Mogrify works (i.e. converts to TIFF before final mogrified JPG) it simply finishes a job that it's already started. So when you cancel the job in LR, LR/Mogrify may have started processing a number of images, and due to the number crunching required to create and process the TIFFs, it lags a bit behind, and will stop when it catches up with the aborted job - i.e. no more images to fetch.

I've watched my export folder several times during export and it seems to go the same way each time. So I don't think it's a bug and am quite happy that it aborts, just needs to catch up a bit.

I'd also say that it starts the conversion and processing on multiple images to 
try and speed things up, rather than taking one image at a time and spitting out the JPG before moving onto the next.


----------



## pjamedia

*suggestion for enhancement to Mogrify Plugin*

Firstly - I like the new LR2 implementation of the mogrify plugin - saves a lot of clutter on the export screen now. I have an idea though which I think would make it even better.

At the moment, you select the mogrify bit you want and click add to insert that bit in the export dialog. Well giving image overlay as an example, if I want to place my watermark image then this is excellent and allows me to do this - as long as I only have one watermark image! What if I have 2 images and I want one in the bottom right corner and the other bottom-left? At the moment I have to use Droplets to do this and PS CS3. My suggestion is to allow sections to be added more than once to the export dialog, so allow the user to click add twice for the image overlay, and put different options in each allowing the placement as suggested above. Or 2 text overlay entries etc. You get the picture?

Another great feature would be some sort of preview showing the olerlays and borders etc in advance of the export. 

C'mon guys make your donations on Brads website - aren't these good ideas??

Cheers,
Paul A


----------



## stasber

pjamedia;1984' said:
			
		

> Another great feature would be some sort of preview showing the olerlays and borders etc in advance of the export.


A preview thumb would be very handy indeed, and save lots of wasted time of positioning text or applying borders which are never quite right and require export after export after export to correct. I have no idea what 2' pix by 1' pix indent with 36 font looks like on my final image. I'd happily donate again.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

pjamedia;1984' said:
			
		

> C'mon guys make your donations on Brads website - aren't these good ideas??



Tim's website, perhaps you mean?!


----------



## Brad Snyder




----------



## pjamedia

Victoria Bampton;2'''7 said:
			
		

> Tim's website, perhaps you mean?!


Oops! :?:lol:


----------

